# Das 1. Mal Holland - Zander und Barsch! Wohin? Sneek / Sneekermeer?



## Ronin (1. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe bereits die Boardsuche und google bemüht, aber noch keine konkreten Antworten gefunden. Ich glaub da ist eure Erfahrung die bessere Quelle... :m

Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Tipps und Antworten für mich:

Was: Angeln in Nord (-Ost) Holland. Zielfische Zander und Barsch.

Wer 2 bis 3 Personen, mit durchschnittlicher Angelerfahrung.

Wie: Wenn es geht mit einem kleinen Leihboot! 

Wo: Evtl die Ecke Sneek (ermeer). Hab gehört das soll das Mekka für Zander sein...!? #c

Wann: spontan im Laufe des Septembers für 2 Tage


Bin für jeden Tipp, Anregungen oder Verweise auf gute Quellen Dankbar


----------

